# Jiffy Ice Augers (run crappy!)



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I've got no problem doing that! Let me know when you have some free time and i will stop by.


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm looking for a used auger if someone has one they are willing to part with. Blade size and engine size are really no matter to me, I'm just looking to put the old Mora away and only use it on early ice.
If anyone has one and the price is fair, PM me and we'll talk.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

This thread give good insight to why Tecumseh is out of business. They were more than happy shipping machines that don't run correctly as long as they ran lean enough to meet epa standards. 


You won't find an air filter on an engine designed for cold weather. Seafoam is a nice product, but it won't overcome a maladjusted or design flawed carb.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

> They were more than happy shipping machines that don't run correctly as long as they ran lean enough to meet epa standards.


More government mandates that ultimately put the manufacturers out of business.

Automotive is similar as they have to meet the ever climbing standard of gas mileage, safety and EPA standards. Forces the manufacturers to spend more money on R&D, new engine lines and new transmission lines, as well as other huge expenses that are to numerous to list.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w3/98Cobradude/?action=view&current=Icegatordemo.flv


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a legend xt and i had the same problem you mentioned it always wanted to stall when changed from full to half choke and then gave it some throttle i just chnged the jets on the carb and it runs like a champ now starts on the 1 or 2 pull and will run till i turn it off


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sib said:


> This thread give good insight to why Tecumseh is out of business. They were more than happy shipping machines that don't run correctly as long as they ran lean enough to meet epa standards.
> You won't find an air filter on an engine designed for cold weather. Seafoam is a nice product, but it won't overcome a maladjusted or design flawed carb.


Those carbs really haven't changed since the '70's. Other than the limiters on the mixture screws they're still using the same parts as back then.

Don't know why they desided to sell the bis. They were the #1 snowblower engine manufactor. If it really is cause of the regs, thats a good warning for the auto companies.

Wondering, with all these machines not running right of the bat, where are they fine tuned? In a warm factory? Or are they just setup and sent out the door.
If they are adjusted inside that could be a good reason they don't run in the cold. This is the big reason I won't work on snowblowers in the summer time even if I had time. Don't want them coming back cause they won't run right in the cold.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Most small motors are "cold" tested before they are packaged. Cold testing (as opposed to "hot" testing) means that they are not started, just checked for compression, air flow, vibration, noise, etc.


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

Magnet

I need to disagree with you on the cold testing of the engines. I have been to all of the US small engine manufactures in the US. All of the engines are ran down the line to a final testing stage. Each engine is hooked up to fuel, started, ran and adjusted. 
After the engine is ran, rpm's set, and the engine temp is taken, the engine is shut down, evacuated of fuel, and then boxed. 
The only time the engines are not ran is if the main part of the block and components are to be used for a short block conversion, then it would be inpossible to run.
The largest problem with the engines on the ice augers having problems running is that all of the adjustments are made with the engine at operating temp. We never let our engines warm up long enough to have the fuel capacity delivered to the engine. Also, before the proper displacement of fuel can be delivered to the combustion chamber, the fuel had to atomize. The optimum atomization of fuel is after the intake of the carb, cylinder block junction are warm. Fuel does not atomize well at cold temps.
This is why minor adjustments have to be made to the carbs as we try to use them on the ice. This does not help anyone with their running problem, but hopefully give some insight as to what is happening. Lets all bow our heads and thank the EPA.

Harry


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't want to change the subject, but why don't cold weather engines have an air filter?


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

There is a Amsoil site sponser on this site sign up as a preferred customer and you can buy it at Whole sale prices.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

harleyharry said:


> Magnet
> 
> I need to disagree with you on the cold testing of the engines. I have been to all of the US small engine manufactures in the US. All of the engines are ran down the line to a final testing stage. Each engine is hooked up to fuel, started, ran and adjusted.
> After the engine is ran, rpm's set, and the engine temp is taken, the engine is shut down, evacuated of fuel, and then boxed.
> ...


Thanks for the enlightenment. I was told otherwise about Techumseh, but i will take your word for it.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

RyGuy525 said:


> I've got no problem doing that! Let me know when you have some FREE TIME and i will stop by.


Yeah................................when is it gonna stop snowing. 



harleyharry said:


> Magnet
> 
> I need to disagree with you on the cold testing of the engines. I have been to all of the US small engine manufactures in the US. All of the engines are ran down the line to a final testing stage. Each engine is hooked up to fuel, started, ran and adjusted.
> After the engine is ran, rpm's set, and the engine temp is taken, the engine is shut down, evacuated of fuel, and then boxed.
> ...


Yeah that cold weather atomization plays a big part. Thanks for the great explanation! Kinda what I thought. I mean I knew about the atomization and all that just never knew 100% about how they were test run.
Warm up is critical. Went to an Echo seminar once. For warranty repairs, they would pay the shop 5 mins of time just to warm up the engine. And that was on equipment used in the warm weather!!



ahoude23 said:


> Don't want to change the subject, but why don't cold weather engines have an air filter?


It's not the cold weather. Snowblower, augers, outboards don't have an air filter cause in theory the air is clean after a snowfall and out on the water. Not enough dirt gets in to effect the life of the of the engine.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

oilcan said:


> There is a Amsoil site sponser on this site sign up as a preferred customer and you can buy it at Whole sale prices.


But, $7 S&H. I just bought a 8oz bottle of the Saber Professional for $11. I couldn't find it anyplace else so I went for it. And I bought some seafoam on ebay $14 ($7.29 plus $7 S&H)


----------



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

ellsworth24 said:


> i have a legend xt and i had the same problem you mentioned it always wanted to stall when changed from full to half choke and then gave it some throttle i just chnged the jets on the carb and it runs like a champ now starts on the 1 or 2 pull and will run till i turn it off


 Do you remember what size jets and where you got them, Thanks


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Quick question since someone on this thread surely knows:

What do you do with old gas? Can you take it to a oil change place to discard?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

naterade said:


> Quick question since someone on this thread surely knows:
> 
> What do you do with old gas? Can you take it to a oil change place to discard?



I just cut it in with new gas 3:1. There's no reason to waste it when it combines with the new gas the difference isn't noticeable, just be sure to filter any heavies out of it first.


----------



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

naterade said:


> Quick question since someone on this thread surely knows:
> 
> What do you do with old gas? Can you take it to a oil change place to discard?


I just dump it in my truck tank, mix it with 20 gals or so


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I buy all the oil I will use in a year so that the shipping is cheaper, like weed wacker and boat.


----------



## wfransee (Mar 24, 2008)

rdubu said:


> Is it just me a and a buddy of mine that has jiffy ice augers that run like crap or do they all? Mine is a bran new 30 and my buddy's is a older unit but they dont stay running very well and you have to play with the choke and pump the gas to them or they stall, anyone have the trick to fine tuning these things? Thanks in advance


I have an old Jiffy Model 20 built in 1978. Mine still runs like a champ...haven't even considered a new one. All I've ever done is keep it clean -- clean the carb with gumout and change plug every year, use some dryer in the fuel, only use high quality 2-cycle oil, etc. I also use fresh gas every winter, and I drain the system and use fogging oil during storage over the summer.

I have found that Jiffy is very supportive of their gear. They have been very helpful when I've had questions, needed "tips" or parts (e.g., replaced the fuel tank a few years ago). If you are having problems, I'd contact them through their website. http://www.jiffyonice.com/


----------



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok after the good cleaning I gave it and used it for the 2nd time now it runs way better after the tweek of the screw to add fuel, even without the carb rebuild kit I bought for it, so maybe the ol seafoam and 100:1 oil did the trick? Thanks guys


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

I called Jiffy today and talked with Kevin. Wow, does he know Jiffy augers. I was impressed. I've got a 3hp model 31 that won't idle between drilling holes. First off he said 3hp's won't idle if carried with the engine on an angle. He said it does help when carring the auger on an angle if the spark plug is higher than the gas tank. Secondly he said to adj the low speed idle. I explain that I've been playing with low speed without much difference. He said to gently turn the low speed screw in all the way in then back in out one complete turn. I told him that mine only allow a half turn and it hits a stopper. He then told me that red screw stopper is only a *cap*, pry the cap off to get to the screws and make the adjustment. Problem solved. He said the high speed adj is about the same. Turn it in and back it out one turn, then adj in 1/8 of a turn to get it where its running right. But you only need to make that adj if the auger stalls while your drilling holes. And the high speed is a finer adj than the low speed.If figure if I did know that red screw was only a cap maybe others don't either.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

That's why doing a search works wonders.
All that info was discussed in another thread not too long ago.

Limiter caps on the mix screws, using good quality oil, fresh fuel, carb adjustment and diagrams were provided.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Put this in another thread but no hits.

*Are you guys running Amsoil at 100 or at 24?* Kinda looks like both from what I read.

Bought me a can of seafoam and a bottle of Amsoil....so...????


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

FERG 06 said:


> That's why doing a search works wonders.
> All that info was discussed in another thread not too long ago.
> 
> Limiter caps on the mix screws, using good quality oil, fresh fuel, carb adjustment and diagrams were provided.


 
Wow, that was a very helpful post. Thank you for that wonderful source of information. I'm sure your other 800 post in the last two years where just as valuable. I'm not sure why after 10 posts in this thread you feel that you needed to post that, but need I remind you that this is a FORUM, where people can talk, share information and for the most part people are friendly here, not rude. So your sarcastic comment would probably been better if left un-said.


----------



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

Should I get my popcorn????????? LOL!!!


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

FrankaB said:


> Wow, that was a very helpful post. Thank you for that wonderful source of information. I'm sure your other 800 post in the last two years where just as valuable. I'm not sure why after 10 posts in this thread you feel that you needed to post that, but need I remind you that this is a FORUM, where people can talk, share information and for the most part people are friendly here, not rude. So your sarcastic comment would probably been better if left un-said.


Wow! You read alot into that. :lol:
And if you look back at post #27 someone else (who I happened to have helped also) suggested reviewing a previous thread to get a heads up on this same info. So I wasn't the only person to suggest searching & reading.

And if you haven't noticed, the Mods have been trying to clean up alot of redundant posts. 

If you took the time to count my posts then you might want to take the time to read some of my posts. You will find a lot of good info from a person who work in the repair industry on a daily basis.

Doing a search will teach a person far quicker then waiting for a reply for hours or days. It is quite often suggested (see post #27).
It also allows a reader to weed through a lot of info in a short time and be able to eliminate alot of the bad info that's out there.

And I am in no way trying to imply that you were giving out bad info.

Oh, and thanks for pointing out my 800 posts. I hadn't noticed it was up that high!

One more note for Rdubu, don't pop that popcorn yet. :lol: I don't have time.


----------

